# Hi Guys!



## Jay79 (10 mo ago)

Hi. New to the forum and tt ownership. Just picked up a cheap one. That I hope doesn't bite me in the butt. Was parked up for a few months 

Have looked over the forum briefly and can see lots of useful info. So hoping to learn lots from the community.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jay, Welcome to the TTF.
A MK1 TT I assume?
Hoggy.


----------



## Jay79 (10 mo ago)

Ahh yes. I probably should have said. 
Mk1 225. In blue.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jay79 said:


> Ahh yes. I probably should have said.
> Mk1 225. In blue.


Hi, Welcome to MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to TT ownership, these cars are a cracking project if you like tinkering and very capable when sorted.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁😁


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! 
To help get you started, here's a good post on the recommended services and maintenance which is worth going through -








FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Recommended Maintenance & Service


Thanks to Barr_End for this excellent list of maintenance topics. :) The standard Audi maintenance schedule does not cover many of these issues, and from over a decade of Mk2 experience, these recommendations should be followed, especially by new owners who may not have a service history for...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## lesday234 (10 mo ago)

‘


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

